
First Thieves Stole My Jeep, Then the SF Govt Did - mindthejeep
https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/hw91ju/first_thieves_stole_my_jeep_then_san_francisco/
======
mindthejeep
Anyone else experienced this kind of frustration with SF bureaucracy recently?

